# Bowtech *****spec's*****



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Don't mean to rain on your parade, but If you scroll down a bit or check the other pages here, that's my post from Huntingnet.com I put up about 10 days ago or so  

Wow..made it all the way to Canada, I must be moving up in the world!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

DougK said:


> *BowTech catalogs won't be out till end of Nov..
> 
> As far as those speeds...BowTech exaggerates them...so I wouldn't put stock on what they publish.. *


Not in my experience.


----------



## sigep1967 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have the pleasure of shooting for a shop that cares both PSE and Bowtech. And yes some models are long in dl IN BOTH COMPANIES. My quantum was at least 1" long and the pro 40 dually is about 3/4" long but as far as the rating the bowtech hits its numbers but the quantum never did come close to published IBO speed. The only bow from PSE that we found that would hit published speed was the Carrera. The stl is close and a sweet shooter but I believe almost all the manufactors inflate numbers somewhat or atleast that has been our findings in the shop.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Doug,

I was in a bit of a hurry (getting my 4 year old dressed up as Batman! ) and should have elaborated.

On my personal bows, I have not had any of them miss speeds by more than a FPS or two vs. the “Birth cert”. Most hit or exceed by the same difference. This of course could be variances of the chrongraph, etc. 

My current hunting bow is a Patriot I-cam w/ 29” module came in at 29 & 3/8” AMO at the factory letoff setting (I will not deny some of them run long, 3/8” seems to be avg. on my personal bows). The “Birth Certificate” stated 307 FPS w/ the factory silencers, which I ditched. I have a fletcher tru-peep, a string loop, tie in nock & 2 of the newer Sims string leeches on it. I have it shortened to 29” AMO (give or take a 1/16” ) because I prefer 60% letoff. With those string acessories it shoots 300-301 on the nose with a 356 grain (digital scale weighed) arrow. That string set-up is typical of my setups, and I generally lose 6-8 FPS with all that stuff. That would put the bow right with the Birth Cert.

I have had similar experiences with my 2 Mighty Mites, My BKII op2, Pro40 DC,.DC PAT, and my other 2002 PAT SC. I always take into account any draw length difference if I cannot get it AMO (in particular w/ the duals because it offers no quick letoff adjustment as do the singles). In every case I’ve been right at or in some case above those birth cert speeds (do not forget that the catalog speeds do not take into account the factory string stuff and have a +/-% modifier..forget the actual percentage..2 maybe?).

At any rate, your dealer should contact BowTech w/ any speed discrepancies to the birth certs. I know of folks who have and received replacements under those circumstances.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

All my BowTech Bows have performed as advertised. My Patriot Dually is about 3/8 inch long but it is exactly what I need. My Pro 40 Dually was ordered in with 29 inch modules, thinking it would be long also but it was dead on at 29. I later ordered the 29.5 modules and they were a perfect fit for my draw at exactly 29.5 inches. The Pro 40 dually is doing 301 fps at 60/29.5 with a 356 grain arrow with a birth certificate that read 315 fps IBO rating at 29/60.4 , the bow actually did 313 with a 305 grain arrow through my chrono I couldn't be happier with their bows


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*spec's lol*

Sorry guys I didn't see that post with those stats lol, I thought i had something for ya lol. Anyways I'm still waiting for the real thing.
As far as the advertised speeds, I agree with what some have said about the differances you see in them. Mine (VFT) at 28" the Birth cert. said 312fps. With the string setup for 3D(loop, & super peep) and I had to shorten the draw to 27 (it was to long and the loop) I was getting294fps. Something else some may want to know, we started cutting the silencers off one at a time then shooting through the chrono, waiting for the speed to come up some, IT NVER DID! those silencers on the VFT didn't slow it down one bit. Happy shooting
What I wish is these guys (the industry) would publish real stats with bows as you REALLY shoot them , ie: "a real setup" in at least a few lengths not just 30". I shoot 271/2 " draw give or take, but it makes buying bows so difficult because the change from "the stats" is usually so large. I'm sure others have this same problem. 

Any suggestions???
Patrick


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

PJB, you don't mention your arrow weight. If you're shooting 5 ggp, 294 with a 27" draw is pretty respectable, given the loop & super peep. Minus 1 " draw, added string weight, 294 is not unreasonable.


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*arrow wieght*

Yes I am shooting 5 gr (the bow is set at 66lbs and arrow is 338)
I shoot Carbon express CX selects 200's. thats just a shave over 5gr/inch, but it tunes sweet! But the advertised speed for the VFT is as high as 333! is basicly 40fps, I just think the companies should make this more clear, because one bow may drop more than another etc, at a given length. And this info may lead someone with a short draw length to buy another bow.
Pat.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Pat,

BowTech does advertise speeds for all the available draw lengths for each bow model. To my knowledge, they're the only company that does... 

All of the speeds are listed in the online pdf file owners manual or they can also be found in the hard copy of the owners manual too.

If you have any questions about 2004 bow speeds, feel free to drop me an e-mail at [email protected]

Regards, Pat


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*speed*

Damn,
I didn't know that, the shop looked it up for me a couple of times, And where do I get a hard copy for the VFT since I have 2 of them.
Thanks you learn something new evryday, I have to say tho that Bowtech was always very good with questions and speaking with me at some of the meets this past year, they also fixed that draw stop problem.
I think I'll be a Bowtech shooter for awhile yet!
thx,
Patrick


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Patrick, 

If you'll email me your mailing address I'll send you a hard copy of the manual ASAP. 

[email protected]

Regards, Pat


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Is it safe to shoot a bow at rated IBO speed? If so why can't a person with a draw length of less than 30" just reduce the weight of his arrow until he achieves IBO speed rated for the bow. The energy being absorbed by the bow at the end of power stroke for a given speed should be the same reguardless of the arrow weight. After all the arrow is already in flight when the bow has to absorbe the energy.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

# 1 it will likely void the warranty if you were found to be shooting arrows less than 5 gpp. As arrows get lighter, less energy is absorbed by them. Consequently more is absorbed by the bow. That's why heavier arrows quiet your bow. Less energy is absorbed by the bow, causing less vibration/noise.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

The reason that I asked this question is Ibo is obtained by shooting 5 grains per pound and 30" draw length and 70 pounds of draw. This bow at full draw has an exact amount of energy stored. When the arrow is shot part of this energy goes into the arrow and the rest is absorbed by the bow as the arrow leaves the string. For any given arrow speed the amount of energy being absorbed by the bow should be the same. If this is the case, it seems that a person with the same bow set at 28" draw length and 50 pounds of pull would have a lot less energy stored in the bow at full draw; therefore, could use an arrow of lesser weight so that he could shoot at IBO speed and the bow would be absorbing the same amount of energy. It does not hurt a bow to dry fire it if you only pull the string back 1/4" and turn it loose.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Jim, you are exactly right. I think IBO allows for shooting < 5gr/lb with short draw lengths though I don't know the cut off. I think that 29" is still enough of a power stroke to possibly do some damage at < 5 gr/lb. The 5 gr/lb standard also has a safety cushion built in so that less would PROBABLY be safe, but so that exactly at 5g/lb is definitely safe.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I am hoping that the bow manufacturers have designed the bows so that they will be safe at 5 grains per pound and that they have done test to insure that as long as the owner does not go lower than 5 grains per pound and that the owner keeps an eye out for cracked limbs and such that the bows are safe. That being said if the owner can measure the speed of the arrow accurately then the owner should be able to forget about the 5 grains per pound and adjust the weight of the arrow to approach IBO speed. This may be very important in the near future since some of the arrow manufacturers are coming out with some very low weight arrows for next year.


----------

